# Ups and downs....



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Down

Car has been written off due to run in with a lorry 2-3 mins from home last week. No one's fault, blind corner, country lane not wide enough for car and lorry........further downer only written off due to uneconomic repair cost compared to value of car. It's still drivable but once written off that's it no insurance and I'm stranded looking for a new one as of now and due to remote living location have to be up at before five to get bus to a then lift to get to work for 8am at a distance of roughly 23/4 miles.

Up

I'm still alive and a naked PF arrived today.....

Down

The first attempt through it was utterly shocking and a poor attempt done while on and off phone to insurance...(advice: don't attempt to make a decent cup when stressing about other things, take a time out and relax, do it properly)

Up

The second attempt (while focusing solely on the task in hand) was pure class and a joy to watch pour and drink.

End result

Yeah I have no car, have find a new one and live in the countryside where public transport is even worse than usual BUT hey I could have come off a lot worse and just made a great cup of espresso!

Isn't it amazing how a good cup can cheer you up







I'll be needing another of those at about 5am then hahaha


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your car but glad you're OK and getting some solace in your coffee.

If your insurer starts playing funny buggers let me know, i work in that area and could offer some advice


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stoic humour - priceless.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Bummer dude, another plus is it might stop the posting on the "other thread"


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Stoic humour - priceless.


Another word for me to google , thanks . I am so unread. LOL


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry to hear, it's a bummer!

I got shunted 2 weeks ago, weirdly enough 2 other people I work with had the same thing happen in the same week (not by me).

Maybe it crunch fortnight?

Main thing is that no-one was hurt.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Cheers guys, I'm up and the machine is warming up.

Coffee boost with flavour.....


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sk8 I read your post with real shock and sorrow for you. Gutted for you.

To lose a whole shot of coffee like that is just terrible.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I had two accidents last year, both non fault, both the same, passing a junction and the car waiting decided to pull out in front of me, one at 30mph but one at 50mph which made a mess of both cars and i feel my shoulder will always suffer....

But if you can walk away from it, then that's all that matters, you can buy a new car.

I feel your pain on the lost shot also, nothing worse than binning coffee!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

A bit of a sickener there Sk8, but the main thing is you and the other driver wasnt hurt. Are you entitled to a curtesy car ? We was given a suzuki swift whilst our car was written off.

Have you done the OPV mod yet ?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> Sk8 I read your post with real shock and sorrow for you. Gutted for you.
> 
> To lose a whole shot of coffee like that is just terrible.


It was like the sky had fallen in, I was distraught!!!



Jumbo Ratty said:


> A bit of a sickener there Sk8, but the main thing is you and the other driver wasnt hurt. Are you entitled to a curtesy car ? We was given a suzuki swift whilst our car was written off.
> 
> Have you done the OPV mod yet ?


Nah mate not yet been busy with kids and car stuff, will do though. Came very close with offer of help and gauge from Martin B (Much appreciate Martin mate) but with everything going on its all just bad timing at moment.......I am going to leave it a bit sort myself out then go back to OPV mod, I need a car lol


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

Mate you have my deep sympathies. I also live in an area where its car or shanks pony, and I can't begin to imagine what 5am looks like.

Have you considered rental as a stop gap - I was in the same position a couple of years ago and was surprised at how relatively inexpensive it was - especially at this time of year.. Certainly worked out cheaper than my previous method of looking at second hand bangers in the dark because I was desperate and then shelling out to fix all of the problems that I missed.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Beanaholic said:


> Mate you have my deep sympathies. I also live in an area where its car or shanks pony, and I can't begin to imagine what 5am looks like.
> 
> Have you considered rental as a stop gap - I was in the same position a couple of years ago and was surprised at how relatively inexpensive it was - especially at this time of year.. Certainly worked out cheaper than my previous method of looking at second hand bangers in the dark because I was desperate and then shelling out to fix all of the problems that I missed.


It was quite beautiful and crisp though dark, first bit was a 20-25min walk up a 'farmers track' (for want of a better description) through a few fields to the next village and watching the sun come up as a bus passenger then car passenger was gorgeous. The silence and stillness that early is also gert lush........though I am sure the novelty of this early will wear off quite quickly lol

The car hunt is on bud.......

Oh and the general public in this country that using public transport are way miserable, I couldn't eek a smile from anyone let alone a conversation.......any other country everyone would be sat chatting away!

I new this already and had the MP3 player headphones so danced in my head for the early walk and bus journey.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

That's a bugger, I crashed my car at the end of last year and had to sell my Major to keep my bottom line in tact. It was entirely my own fault however, so I felt slightly less hard done by :/


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Oh and the general public in this country that using public transport are way miserable, I couldn't eek a smile from anyone let alone a conversation


What do you think this is, the 1950s?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Oh and the general public in this country that using public transport are way miserable, I couldn't eek a smile from anyone let alone a conversation.......any other country everyone would be sat chatting away!
> 
> I new this already and had the MP3 player headphones so danced in my head for the early walk and bus journey.


Try talking to me on the 7.20 bus after I've been up an hour already ...

You may have inadvertently come across as bus nutter also .....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> You may have inadvertently come across as bus nutter also .....


Fora elsewhere will be ablaze with chat about how some madman in bath started randomly smiling at people on their bus and trying to talk to people


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> What do you think this is, the 1950s?



View attachment 12158


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

You could ask your insurance firm to offset the salvage value, this would give you some money an still have a set of wheels if it still legal(ie the damage would not fail an MOT) this usually happens with older cars that might need a front bumper and bonnet say, insurance repair could be up to £2k but vehicle only worth £500.

Perfectly legal, you would just have to apply for a new V5 document.

This info might help


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> how some madman in bath started randomly smiling at people on their bus and trying to talk to people


To be totally honest mate then in general many people as much as they might say they don't judge a book by its cover still do and if you saw me getting on the bus no matter what the time of day grinning at you but not knowing me then you may not want to talk to me either lol. Even if I look incredibly tame nowadays to what I did years back hahaha

Oh and I wouldn't even presume to take the high ground on the cover judging. I am pretty sure we have all done it at some point as much as it sucks it's built into human nature by society as a whole.....What this has to do with my car or the naked PF I have no idea


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Be thankful for what you have. Your life, no matter how bad you think it is, is someone else's fairy tale.

There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Made at 7.30 this very morning before assuming role as dad's taxi in the better half's car.
View attachment 12173


The naked PF, a have...getting it dialled. Total 'up'.


----------

